# Yucatan sailing?



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

We are making a trip to Playa del Carmen/Tulum in September. Looking for recommendations on sailing schools, if any, and charters. We would also travel to Cancun or Cozumel for sailing.
Thanks,
Best


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Kowa Bunga Dude:
Playa del Carmen
catamaran playa del carmen sailing tours on fat cat


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Playa del Carmen Sailing Schools - Caribbean Charter & Sailing School - Playa del Carmen, Quintana Roo, Mexico


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

I have done the fat cat tour. Its a great time, but as far as I know you can't charter his boat and he doesn't give lessons.

Check out this website for up to date info on Playa Del Carmen and surrounding area. Playa del Carmen, Mexico's Virtual Guide Book : Playa.Info The forum section of the website has been down since this afternoon, but I am sure it will be up again soon.

PDC is a great vacation spot. I have been there at least 15 times, so if you have any questions feel free to ask or post the question at the website.


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.cancuncruisingadventures.com/monohulls.htm site is down now but you could check them out when you get down there

http://www.sailingcancun.com/adventure.html Here is the other charter company down there.

Mexico from my last visit doesn't allow bareboat charters. You have to charter with the crew captain. Both times I have charters the captains have been great. Older boats but in good working order. Prices are reasonable.

These are the only two companies that I know of. I haven't been down there in two years, so unaware of any new companies.

Melissa


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Hey thanks everyone. Turns out there is a little marina right where we are staying and they have some little sailboats. Since September is off season for the wind, that will do nicely.


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Have fun. Where are you staying?


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Our friend works at Bahia Principe, so we will start there. Also going to Sian Kaan and maybe Zamas.


----------

